# My budgie is suddenly very clingy



## mnollie

My budgie has always been pretty independent. She's always been sweet but would mostly only come over to me if there were treats involved. Now suddenly she's become very clingy. The moment i enter the room she flies over and lands on me and she'll follow me all throughout the house. She doesn't want to go back to her cage at all when I'm in the room, she just wants to stay on me, which is very different than before. She sits on me and talks to me and sometimes lifts her tail way up in the air, which I've read could be a mating thing. I'm not sure if it's just a passing thing or if there's things i should do differently. I thought maybe she's bored so i got her new toys but she's not even interested which is also very different.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Is she currently in breeding condition? 
The lifting of the tail is definitely a mating sign.
Do you have scheduled time for her to be out of the cage or do you let her stay out all day?
It's important that she is able to entertain herself during the times you aren't around.*


----------



## mnollie

It appears she is in breeding condition, she's 2 years old and her cere has been dark brown with a little hypertrophy for about a year. But she's only been super clingy for about 2 weeks now. Her cage door stays open most of the time (she's in a safe space) so she does a lot of flying and has tons of toys that she usually plays with all the time but now less interested.


----------



## FaeryBee

*The neediness may simply be because she is currently in breeding condition. 
I'd suggest you limit her daylight hours to no more than 8 per day.*


----------

